# What habits does your partner have that bug you.



## ney001 (12 Feb 2010)

In the spirit of Valentines day what habits does your partner have that absolutely grate on your last nerve? (ex partners included).  My OH is a gem but cannot stop fidgeting in the leaba - constantly moving his feet around, just cannot keep still at all. I don't know what my annoying habit would be? probably that I'm constantly saying Stay FECKIN easy will ya!


----------



## Caveat (12 Feb 2010)

I have the exact same problem with my other half ney!

Even on the couch - constant arm flapping, leg shuffling, position shifting etc

Perhaps we should get together for a few nights of blissful, restful motionless sleep 



> but cannot stop fidgeting in the leaba


 
careful now...


----------



## Purple (12 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> careful now...


I had to read that a few times as well!


----------



## Ancutza (12 Feb 2010)

Filling the sink with dishes to be washed so as I can't fill the kettle in the morning for my cup of tea! Could she not just stack them on counter top beside the sink????!!!!  Jaysus!!!


----------



## mathepac (12 Feb 2010)

Ancutza said:


> .. Could she not just stack them on counter top beside the sink????!!!! ...


Could she not just fecken wash and dry them? What are you doing in the kitchen anyway, that's a man-free zone, for feck's sake? Next she'll be expecting a dish-washer. A dish-washer!! In a recession?? The best ones are now working in call centres for the phone companies . Do women not understand?


----------



## levelpar (12 Feb 2010)

When my wife cooks she never washes up.  I keep telling her that when you do a job ,you should'nt leave it half done.


----------



## ney001 (13 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Perhaps we should get together for a few nights of blissful, restful motionless sleep



Valentines day looking up already!


----------



## Capt. Beaky (13 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> In the spirit of Valentines day what habits does your partner have that absolutely grate on your last nerve? (ex partners included). My OH is a gem but cannot stop fidgeting in the leaba - constantly moving his feet around, just cannot keep still at all. I don't know what my annoying habit would be? probably that I'm constantly saying Stay FECKIN easy will ya!


I think that is called 'restless leg syndrome'. Sean Moncrief had some medical honcho on during the week explaining. On a more serious note, you should count yourself lucky, most men can only do it with their hands


----------



## ney001 (13 Feb 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> I think that is called 'restless leg syndrome'. Sean Moncrief had some medical honcho on during the week explaining. On a more serious note, you should count yourself lucky, most men can only do it with their hands



Ah but capt Beaky - it affects every damn part of his body, restless hands (yeah I know!), feet, legs, head - he just can't stop moving -even in his sleep, he turns really violently and it wakes me up at least two three times a night - of course he cannot remember it!


----------



## haminka1 (13 Feb 2010)

Ancutza said:


> Filling the sink with dishes to be washed so as I can't fill the kettle in the morning for my cup of tea! Could she not just stack them on counter top beside the sink????!!!!  Jaysus!!!



how about you wash them in the evening? who's cooking in your house, btw?


----------



## haminka1 (13 Feb 2010)

levelpar said:


> When my wife cooks she never washes up.  I keep telling her that when you do a job ,you should'nt leave it half done.



and you never had the content of the pot on your head instead of on your plate? count yourself lucky


----------



## Capt. Beaky (13 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> Ah but capt Beaky - it affects every damn part of his body, restless hands (yeah I know!), feet, legs, head - he just can't stop moving -even in his sleep, he turns really violently and it wakes me up at least two three times a night - of course he cannot remember it!


Have you tried an Exorcist? Or voodoo?


----------



## levelpar (13 Feb 2010)

> and you never had the content of the pot on your head instead of on your plate? count yourself lucky


 

No, never because everything is washed when her mother calls on a Sunday. The MIL feels obligated on account of us allowing her to  sleep over


----------



## haminka1 (13 Feb 2010)

levelpar said:


> No, never because everything is washed when her mother calls on a Sunday. The MIL feels obligated on account of us allowing her to  sleep over



good arrangement


----------



## gipimann (13 Feb 2010)

My ex had a dreadful sense of direction and constantly relied on me to know where we were going...no matter how often he used the same route!  Didn't matter whether he was driving or walking!   Used to joke that he'd get lost on O Connell St!!


----------



## Ancutza (13 Feb 2010)

> how about you wash them in the evening? who's cooking in your house, btw?



99.9% of the time I'm the chef as cooking is my biggest passion! The missus just gathers everything together afterward and bungs in it the sink. Great help that altogether....NOT!


----------



## ali (14 Feb 2010)

The most annoying habit ever! My husband sings along to himself and never knows the words to any songs. Doesn't matter how obvious or well known but he just makes it up or gets it wrong. It drives me demented.


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Feb 2010)

Calling out Sean Bean's name in her sleep!


----------



## BillK (14 Feb 2010)

Mrs K has suggested that my most irritating habit is continuing to breathe. (She's only joking - I think!)


----------



## Teatime (14 Feb 2010)

Purple said:


> I had to read that a few times as well!


 
Thats exactly what I thought. All the signs are there for getting jiggy with it.


----------



## burger1979 (15 Feb 2010)

Mine talks, very annoying....


----------



## bren1916 (15 Feb 2010)

1. Putting sharp knives in front compartment of dishwasher
2. Turning on bedside lamp 2-3 hours before going to bed
3. Drying clothes on radiators


----------



## Vanilla (15 Feb 2010)

bren1916 said:


> 1. Putting sharp knives in front compartment of dishwasher


 

Reminds me of outnumbered- the episode where the parents argue about whether the knives should be put into the dishwasher head up or down. Made me laugh so much, we always have the same argument in our house too.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Feb 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Reminds me of outnumbered- the episode where the parents argue about whether the knives should be put into the dishwasher head up or down. Made me laugh so much, we always have the same argument in our house too.


 
Knives up or down, a bit like the toilet roll leading edge in or out argument !


----------



## Complainer (15 Feb 2010)

bren1916 said:


> 2. Turning on bedside lamp 2-3 hours before going to bed


Snap - What's that all about?


----------



## sandrat (15 Feb 2010)

Invitation to treat?


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Feb 2010)

bren1916 said:


> Turning on bedside lamp 2-3 hours before going to bed


 


Complainer said:


> Snap - What's that all about?


 


sandrat said:


> Invitation to treat?


 
Lights on or off ?


----------



## becky (15 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Knives up or down, a bit like the toilet roll leading edge in or out argument !


 
Don't think so, the toilet roll thing never bothered me.  I'm happy for it just to be there.

But I can't understand why there is a debate about knives being down or up in the dishwasher.  Always down - same with forks.


----------



## Firefly (15 Feb 2010)

becky said:


> But I can't understand why there is a debate about knives being down or up in the dishwasher. Always down - same with forks.


 
Knives & forks down, back left and right respectively. Big spoons front left, small spoons front right....joking!


----------



## sandrat (15 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Lights on or off ?


 
Depends on whether its daylight outside or not


----------



## Vanilla (15 Feb 2010)

becky said:


> But I can't understand why there is a debate about knives being down or up in the dishwasher. Always down - same with forks.


 
Wrong!


----------



## sandrat (15 Feb 2010)

In relation to knives in the dishwasher my view on it is based on safety what with having a toddler in the house. Knives and forks down mean that if she was to slip and fall at the dishwasher she is less likely to get stabbed / lose an eye also if she was to grab a knife from the dishwasher at least it would be handle first and not blade first


----------



## ney001 (15 Feb 2010)

sandrat said:


> In relation to knives in the dishwasher my view on it is based on safety what with having a toddler in the house. Knives and forks down mean that if she was to slip and fall at the dishwasher she is less likely to get stabbed / lose an eye also if she was to grab a knife from the dishwasher at least it would be handle first and not blade first



Wow you make your toddler empty and load the dishwasher - fair play!


----------



## becky (15 Feb 2010)

I have no toddler but have almost fell on top of the dishwasher once or twice with the drawer opened - that's why I always put them downwards.  

I have noticed that they might sometimes have watermarks (more to do with needing salt though) but I can live with that - sure it's still better than doing them by hand.

Spoons are always upwards though.


----------



## Vanilla (15 Feb 2010)

What is it with this irrational fear of falling on a dishwasher? Yourselves and my husband should form a club- a club for the irrational. I'd love to see the statistics on the chances of an injury from a dishwasher...


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Feb 2010)

Vanilla said:


> What is it with this irrational fear of falling on a dishwasher? Yourselves and my husband should form a club- a club for the irrational. I'd love to see the statistics on the chances of an injury from a dishwasher...


 

Pretty grim I'd say looking at.


----------



## mathepac (15 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Calling out Sean Bean's name in her sleep!


It could be worse; imagine if it was Séan Bán's


----------



## Romulan (15 Feb 2010)

Mrs Romulan used to put her hand on the supermarket trolly as I push it along behind her.  A few hissy fits sorted that. 

Either I'm driving it or I'm not.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (15 Feb 2010)

Romulan said:


> Mrs Romulan used to put her hand on the supermarket trolly as I push it along behind her. A few hissy fits sorted that.
> 
> Either I'm driving it or I'm not.


That's what I like in a man - a commanding, forceful, dominant and dynamic personality . GO Romulan GO!


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> It could be worse; imagine if it was Séan Bán's


 
Do you think I should take the Sean Bean posters off our bedroom wall.............................?


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Do you think I should take the Sean Bean posters off our bedroom wall.............................?


 
Doesn't "sean bean" mean "old woman" as gaeilge .....


----------



## Teatime (15 Feb 2010)

bren1916 said:


> 1. Putting sharp knives in front compartment of dishwasher


 
I dont care where Mrs Teatime puts the knives as long as she isn't sticking them in me, she's threatened it often enough, and with good cause!


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Doesn't "sean bean" mean "old woman" as gaeilge .....


 
Graham, me nerves were at me all night over ya, biy! 

I consulted with the ultimate oul doll (Peig) and she assures me that, for it to mean old woman, you'd have to have a séimhiú (h) on the second word and so it would read............ _Seanb*h*ean is ea mé anois atá cos leí san uaig is an cos eile ar a bhruach...............!_  She's still haunting me in my dreams, decades later, despite hours and hours of psychotherapy!!!! 

Anyway back to Sean Bean and the Mrs. I've decided that, along with the Sean Bean posters coming down off the wall, the matching quilt cover, pillow cases and wallpaper all have to go as well!


----------



## ney001 (16 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> ]
> 
> Anyway back to Sean Bean and the Mrs. I've decided that, along with the Sean Bean posters coming down off the wall, the matching quilt cover, pillow cases and wallpaper all have to go as well!



Ehhhh I'd be happy to take those off your hands - you know, just to help out like!


----------



## Purple (16 Feb 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Wrong!



+1 Always up!


----------



## Firefly (16 Feb 2010)

Could the knives up or down split the nation? George Lee is so last week


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> Ehhhh I'd be happy to take those off your hands - you know, just to help out like!


 
I'll PM them to you, Ney. I'll just have to clear it all with the Mrs. first!


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'll PM them to you, Ney. I'll just have to clear it all with the Mrs. first!


 
Hey Lex, you don't have any wallpaper, duvet covers etc. going spare with on do you


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Hey Lex, you don't have any wallpaper, duvet covers etc. going spare with on do you


 
Isn't she a doll? But.... no... I don't! 

But it appears we have similar tastes. My personal effects have this lady all over them....  http://www.celebrity-pictures.ca/Celebrities/Demi-Moore/Demi-Moore-1.JPG And you ain't getting them!!! 

(We'll be arrested for being two oul nobbers!)


----------



## AgathaC (16 Feb 2010)

firefly said:


> could the knives up or down split the nation? George lee is so last week


Excellent.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> My personal effects have this lady all over them....  http://www.celebrity-pictures.ca/Celebrities/Demi-Moore/Demi-Moore-1.JPG



She's into the the younger men not the oul nobbers


----------



## Chocks away (16 Feb 2010)

Or, she's into biochemical engineers


----------



## S.L.F (13 Mar 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Do you think I should take the Sean Bean posters off our bedroom wall.............................?


 
I'd only be worried if she named your eldest son Sean...


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Mar 2010)

It's the Tele-Flicking that drives me potty. Come 10p.m and OH has flicked through 28 stations in 10 minutes.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Mar 2010)

I think the habit that annoys me the most is when she's in the same room! 

Last week she came in and asked 'what's on the telly'..... of course I answered 'dust' ..... and then the fun started!


----------



## haminka1 (14 Mar 2010)

mine has the awful habit of speaking with an extremely pronounced german accent the likes you hear in allo allo ...


----------



## MANTO (15 Mar 2010)

Coming into the room and changing the TV station - one sharp look and 'oh were you watching that'.... no i was trying to change the station with the power of my mind!


----------



## Caveat (15 Mar 2010)

haminka1 said:


> mine has the awful habit of speaking with an extremely pronounced german accent the likes you hear in allo allo ...


 
And you are Polish?

Is he maybe trying to tell you something


----------



## Vanilla (15 Mar 2010)

haminka1 said:


> mine has the awful habit of speaking with an extremely pronounced german accent the likes you hear in allo allo ...


Yikes, snap!  Except french...do you think it is a trend?


----------



## haminka1 (16 Mar 2010)

well, the problem is, he IS german ... but he doesn't have this awful oberst strumpfhose accent in real life only when he wants to drive me crazy


----------



## dmos87 (20 Jun 2010)

1. Cutting his toenails on the bed....this actually makes me gag its so disgusting

2. Snores ridiculously loudly, even when I hold his nose together he just rolls out of my way and starts again

3. Reading late into the night with the bedside light on...knowing I cant sleep with lights on and have a v.early morning

4. Forgets to flush!!!!!!!! 

5. Would rather play a game of "walk the dogs" on the PS3 than ACTUALLY walk the dogs

6. Starts whistling the Indiana Jones theme tune when I'm trying to have an adult conversation

But all is forgiven when he's cooking in the kitchen bopping along to Barry White and singing at the top of his lungs (even though he's tone deaf!)


----------



## S.L.F (20 Jun 2010)

Is that you honey? 

I didn't know you had an account here!!!


----------



## dmos87 (20 Jun 2010)

S.L.F said:


> Is that you honey?
> 
> I didn't know you had an account here!!!


 

Yes its me and if I catch you not flushing again I'll flush you!!!


----------



## BillK (20 Jun 2010)

I'd be flushing with embarrassment if I was accused of that!


----------



## dmos87 (20 Jun 2010)

Bill you'd never have words with my OH would you?!?!


----------



## Complainer (20 Jun 2010)

dmos87 said:


> 1. Cutting his toenails on the bed....this actually makes me gag its so disgusting


Is there anywhere else for cutting toenails?


----------



## fizzelina (21 Jun 2010)

He eats too fast!! I call him the Hoover because any romantic meal / bottle of wine situation lasts no time at all at his pace of eating!!


----------



## Yorrick (21 Jun 2010)

Maybe he is protecting you from your own excesses. You have to admit that you have put on those few pesky pounds and it is difficult controlling your alcohol intake.


----------



## Complainer (21 Jun 2010)

fizzelina said:


> He eats too fast!! I call him the Hoover because any romantic meal / bottle of wine situation lasts no time at all at his pace of eating!!


Maybe he is very enthusiastic to get to whatever comes after the grub/booze on those romantic evenings?


----------

